# Emmision zones in Germany



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We are planning a quick trip to the Mosel valley at the end of October and have heard that there are some German cities with Emmision Zones like London. We have also heard that foreign vans require some documemtation to show the status and to enter those cities.
Can anyone tell me whether we are likely to be affected in this region and what we need to do. Both motorhomes are EuroIV emmisions.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Take a look here Gerry:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-40796.html

You probably won't need to register for the Mosel but if you're travelling in Germany you may as well obtain a disc, we applied with €5 to Koln and got the disc back in a few days, easy.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerry;

As Ken has said, you won't need one for the Mosel but there is an >Umwelt Zone FAQ's guide< which might help explain what its all about.

pete


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*emmision zones in Germany*

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/en/lowemissionzone/article/11609/index.html#sm1 this is where I got mine from you can read the site until someone post the upto date info.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerry,

if you are driving to Germany anyway, then don't bother with mail order etc. Just stop at any "TÜV" or "DEKRA" station during normal business hours, walk in with your registration documents, get the sticker, part from a EUR 5 note, and go. 

These are the places where all cars registered in Germany have to be inspected regularily, like the MOT in UK. They are usually located in the industrial suburbs, and signposted. If you don't find one, then ask any German car driver. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Excellent, thanks to you all for the help.
Gerry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Applied on line via the Koln link on here on the 3rd, sent the 5 Euro note and accompanying letter on the 5th and the sticker arrived today in the post. You can't get better service than that!

TFL could learn a big lesson I think.


----------

